# Too old for obedience classes?



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bogey is 9 months, and he's pretty well behaved. We hired a trainer who came to the house to work with us on training, and we've done lots on our own. He can sit, lay down, shake, high five, jump, fetch, stay, etc. But the two areas he is still having some trouble with are heel and listening when other dogs are around. I'm not too worried, and I know we'll work a lot more on this when it warms up, but I'm wondering if he is too old for a puppy obedience class.

I am work full-time and take grad classes full-time at night, so we've never been able to do it in the past, but my schedule with classes will slow down this summer. If he is over a year old, what types of classes should I look at? We are thinking about agility classes after he's a year old, and before you can take those you have to have an obedience class. Plus I'd like him to learn in a group of people and other dogs - we didn't get that with an in-home trainer. 

What do you guys think about his age and obedience class? Would he be out of place in a room full of puppies? The schedule at the training center offers a puppy class and a beginner class, but both say they are for dogs under a year.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Probably an "advanced beginner" class would be best. I do not think a beginner class with a bunch of pups will be of much benefit to either of you. Can you drop in and observe some classes before registering to see what they are like?
Also if he has the basic obedience commands pretty well mastered there really would not be any reason to not start in with agility.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, the club requires he take an obedience class. Plus they have to be under control off leash. I'm 90% sure he would be fine, but he's never been in an environment like that before, so I have no idea what to expect.

Yes, I can observe. And that's a great idea.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Talk to the trainers at the school you want to attend and they can tell you which class they offer would be the best fit. Likely beginner or an intermediate level.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

You could try looking at some obedience classes besides through your ob club too!

It might not be a bad idea to get into an intermediate class to work on his heeling and doggy distraction. Heck, even a beginner ob class would be helpful with learning around a ton of distraction.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

no dog is too old for obedience haven't you heard you can teach an old dog new tricks lol. Shelley is 10 months will be 11 months when we finally move to mildura and i plan on doing obedience with her. I want to get her out of body slamming Einstein,biting his right back leg which has arthritis in it, Focuss more on me then dogs,come when called beter then what she is anyway habit of runing off and not coming back, Also to see if i can form a astronger bond with her. So i say its never to late to teach them more, Altho they say older dogs take a little longer to train then puppies but they will learn.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

yep, probably intermediate.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I think a Puppy Class would not be a good fit, but there should be a Beginners Obediance class or Basic Obedience - there are several different names depending on the facility - ask the trainers what would be most appropriate for your own dog. 
It is never too late, nor is any dog too old, to take a training class. We get adults bordering on geriatric who have been rehomed and people take them to a class simply to bond and to "get on the same page." And "Second Hand Rose" dogs of all ages from shelters and rescues... Nearly every dog enjoys using their brain and getting the socialization and stimulation a class provides.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

There's no such thing as too old for any kind of training. Yes, nine months is too old for most puppy kindergarten style classes (they usually won't let dogs over 18 or 20 weeks start those), but he's a perfect age for basic obedience or some kind of "family dog" class.

Having started in on much more formal training with Comet than I ever did with my older dog, I've become more and more of a fan of classes. If you can find a good trainer, it's a great environment to expand your ability to communicate fruitfully with your dog. And boy is it fun when you see an activity click both for you and in your dog's mind.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Just tell the trainers your situation and I'm sure they will place you exactly where you need to be! Also, never too old to learn obedience!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No such thing as too old! You can join a non puppy basic obedience class if you want. 

I have taken ten year old dogs to obedience class, and they learned and loved it!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! We are looking to start classes in July. I will be done with grad school in December and am giving thought to doing more with him. He's my first golden and we're always testing new waters with him. He seems pretty receptive to new things, so we'll see if he likes it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would love to take my 11 year old to a rally class, just for kicks. He's very well trained, and I've had him since he was 8 weeks old. But, those brains never stop wanting to work and having fun!


----------

